# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Magia de Halloween!

## AleAGermanotta

Hola amigos, pues vengo a dejarles este video, me gusta mucho, es una version que modifique un poco, de "Aprende magia con Juan Tamariz" y la hice un poco mas "tenebrosa" ESPERO QUE LES GUSTE!  :666: 




*LINK:*
Magia de Halloween. - YouTube

----------


## Iban

Alejandro, excelente contador de historias. :-)

(Pero ojo con lo que se dice: el infinito sí se puede "definir", lo que no se puede es "concebir").

Muy bien por hacer participar a los espectadores.

----------


## Darkman

De los videos tuyos que he visto, me parece el mejor presentado. Enhorabuena.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Muy bien cuidado esos detalles para crear ambiente.La verdad que me ha gustado Alex,como dice Darkman,de los mejores vídeos que he visto tuyos.Solo un apunte y es que esa mesa está pidiendo un calzo debajo de su pata izquierda delantera :001 302: 

¡¡Saludos y enhorabuena!

----------


## Marvel

Me gustó. La ambientación está muy conseguida.

Voy a dar unas impresiones mias en cuanto a como le podrías haber dado un toque extra:
-Pienso que para la magia a través de un video, en la que haces partícipe al espectador, la forma de referirse a este debería ser en singular, no en plural. Mi sensación al ver el video es que yo estoy solo en casa, contigo a través de la pantalla, y me hablas como si fuéra un grupo. 
Sobretodo en este caso, el hacerme sentir un poco más solo presentándome el efecto de tu a tu, pienso que me hubiera dado un toque más de inquietud, que para esta ambientación hubiera venido bien. Daría así la sensación de que has conectado conmigo (la pantalla del ordenador, en cierta manera, estaría haciendo de "espejo" entre ambos) y la revelación final me hubiera dado más impresión.
-No se si es bueno que digas cuantas bolitas coges, porque yo había pensado también en 6, y me dije a mi mismo que ya no hacía falta probar a hacerlo yo, pues ya ibas a hacerlo tu con el mismo número de bolitas.

----------


## Jdharma

Me encanta la ambientación!!! Y por eso la cama detrás me saca un poquitín del ambiente. Es un detallín, tampoco es crucial, pero si puedes simplemente poner una sábana o una manta, algo oscuro en el caso de este tipo de efectos, vas a ganar muchísimo más ambiente con un simple detalle  :Wink1: 

¡Enhorabuena!

----------


## Pulgas

Muy bien, Alejandro, Muy bien creado el clima y bien tratado el juego.

Antes de darte mi parecer sobre algunas cosillas que he visto, me gustaría debatir sobre algún aspecto que ya te han comentado.

*¿Tú? ¿Vosotros? ¿Singular o plural?*
Creo que depende de la pretensión del canal. Si lo que se busca es la exhibición del juego, que la gente lo vea en casa, entonces puede ser mejor el tú, el singular.
Si con el vídeo se pretende hacer un ejercicio de ensayo, someterlo a la opinión de otras personas para prepararlo mejor a la hora de hacerlo público (en una actuación con público real), entonces, sin duda, el plural, porque habrá más gente y es bueno que nos acostumbremos a ello.
Pero, en ese caso, echo de menos más miradas a otras personas, que no te enceles con la cámara porque cuando actúes habrá mucha más gente.
(Como nos hablas de poner pausa en el vídeo y cuestiones similares, he de suponer que es un trabajo pensado para internet)

*Pequeños detalles sobre el juego.*
En general me ha gustado bastante, pero, como sabéis que soy quisquilloso, no termina de convencerme la relación espejo-inifinito. No, porque las alusiones posteriores al espejo son flojas. Jugamos con un elemento que no está reconociendo la verdad de lo que sucede: quitamos objetos de un montón, los ponemos en el otro y desaparece la imagen especular.
Cierto que en el inicio se ha comentado que el espejo puede tener una vida diferente a la habitual, que se ha dicho que puede aparecer alguien detrás o que una persona puede no reflejarse, pero... No sé (es una tontería y una manía mía) pero no termina de convencerme.
A medida que te veía hacer el juego, más que un espejo yo me imaginaba otra dimensión. Veía un marco pequeño de cuadro (sólo el margen) y pasar los objetos (las alubias) a través de él. Un elemento físico, real, con poderes extraordinarios...
No sé, ya te digo que es sólo una opinión subjetiva y que aquí, más que nunca, para gustos, los colores.

*El final.*
Creo que aquí si merece la pena hacer mayor fuerza. Hay que recalcarlo más, hay que enfatizarlo. Es el final, y resulta sorprendente que todo el mundo tenga el infinito. Por eso me gustaba la idea del marco, porque así, si mi papel tiene las mismas dimensiones que el marco, lo puedo colocar ahí y dejarlo al frente de la mesa. De esa manera mantengo la estética misteriosa del juego y aumento el clímax final.
El marco me lo imaginaba parecido al de la ilustración que te adjunto.

Poco más que añadir. ¡Enhorabuena y a seguir currando!

----------


## Darkman

Es un placer leerte,  Fernando. ¡Qué gustazo conocer a personas que se toman tan en serio la magia! De mayor quiero ser como tú ;-)

----------


## Iban

De mayor serás como él: viejo.

:-D

----------

